# 13 yr. old looking for a horton yukon..fairly cheap



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello Friends
My 13-yr. old daughter has shown interest in hunting deer with a crossbow this year. She will be taking her Hunter Safety class on Aug. 29th. I told her I will help with the purchase of a crossbow for her. We looked at some new Horton Yukon crossbow's. She liked it and is willing to start out with a used crossbow. I was wondering if anybody had a used Horton Yukon in good shape for sell. It will go for good use. Kids are our sports future.

Thanks
Prowler

email 
[email protected]


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Why not teach her to use a compound or recurve??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nightprowler. I think it's good to strt her out w/ the crossbow. Get her into the sport first, see if she likes it. If you look you'll be able to find something in a good price range. Last year after season I bought a Horton Steel Force @ Walmart for $75. It's a recure but for $75. it was a steal. 

Where do you live, maybe I can point you into a certain shop.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Desperado, there are lots of things you'd need to ask first before jumping on the compund or recurve topic. For instance does Nightprowler use a bow himself? If he doesnt how could he teach her to use one? I think you should look @ this from the standpoint of possibly getting a new person into the hunting sport, not a crossbow vs. compound/recurve standpoint.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have a used one I 'll sell to you. I'll email you.
ski


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I agree with starting her out on a crossbow. I started bowhunting several years ago and bought the yukon. There is a lot to digest with bow hunting-it can get a little overwhelming (Tree stands, pre rut,post rut, camo,calls,scents).
I figured that if I could get a chance for a deer, I want something that shoots reliable.
The last thing that you want is to overwhelm her and make shooting difficult.
After several years, i upgraded to a better Horton.

ski


----------

